# Is it possible to buy just ONE audio book and get it to my Kindle Fire? And how?



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

I've searched Amazon help and am still confused. 

I rarely use my Kindle Fire any longer. But for vacation, I'd like to load just ONE audio book for my husband. I don't want to pay for a membership, I just want one book. Is that possible and how do I do it?

Thank you for any assistance. 

K


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

A quick look at the audible.com page tells me the answer to your question is No.  It looks like you have to have a membership.  
Sorry.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

check audiovox.com too, you might be able to get one there...


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

KayBratt said:


> I've searched Amazon help and am still confused.
> 
> I rarely use my Kindle Fire any longer. But for vacation, I'd like to load just ONE audio book for my husband. I don't want to pay for a membership, I just want one book. Is that possible and how do I do it?
> 
> ...


Kay,
you Definitely CAN buy just one audiobook from Audible.  I thought that you could, but wanted to be sure before posting so I went to the Audible website and "LiveCHatted" with one of their representatives. Here was her response"You do not need to enroll in a plan to purchase books from us. You can purchase as you go. But with a plan you will be able to receive great membership benefits."

Of course another option for you would be to borrow an audiobook from your public library.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks, all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You might PM Heather -- luvmy5brats -- and see if she has any further insights. . .I know she uses Audible A LOT!

Borrowing from the library is also a good idea!


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

Try this . . . . http://www.booksshouldbefree.com


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Can you put the Overdrive app onto the Fire?  If so, their new updated app is very user friendly and makes getting books from the library incredibly easy.  
What book are you getting?  
deb


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

drenee said:


> Can you put the Overdrive app onto the Fire?


Yep... it's available in the Amazon app store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KayBratt said:


> I've searched Amazon help and am still confused.
> 
> I rarely use my Kindle Fire any longer. But for vacation, I'd like to load just ONE audio book for my husband. I don't want to pay for a membership, I just want one book. Is that possible and how do I do it? Member prices are cheaper. And I think you can get a 30 day trial? (I haven't looked recenty.)
> 
> ...


Kay,

As others have said, you do not have to have a membership to buy books from Audible. You do have to have an account, though you can use your Amazon credentials.

There are free audiobooks available through Audible. You can also check audiobooks out from your library, as others have said. I check out audiobooks from my library all the time.

Betsy


----------

